# Define UGL



## Supermans Daddy (May 10, 2011)

Seems to be some confusion as to what that animal is.

I believe a UGL to be

A lab, that sells illegal drugs( steroids) in any country that they are illegal in Knowledge of violate'n that country's laws, or (domestic ) to any person that happens to have ready cash, no script,on the internet no matter the production method, or quality is a UGL. Factory or basement they are the same because they operate outside the law, so therefore the legal rules are NOT imposed on them simply because of that one magic word...........ILLEGAL.Thats pretty simple to me.

Peace and Love


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 10, 2011)

If it's made in a place like this:


----------



## heavyiron (May 10, 2011)

Clandestine, concealed or hidden. Made in a place where law enforcement cannot find it easily. Usually not a large factory. Totally unregulated.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 10, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> If it's made in a place like this:



I like that place. lol

Peace and Love


----------



## Himik (May 10, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> If it's made in a place like this:



Wouldn't mind testing some gear from that company. 

On topic: I believe that any company, that openly supports steroid-related forums and sells gear without any kind of script is indeed outside the realm of law, hence it is UGL. Now that does not necessarily make their gear any worse or better than true human grade, like Organon or Schering, as long as the manufacturing process is kept up to standards they are g2g.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 10, 2011)

Himik said:


> Wouldn't mind testing some gear from that company.
> 
> On topic: I believe that any company, that openly supports steroid-related forums and sells gear without any kind of script is indeed outside the realm of law, hence it is UGL. Now that does not necessarily make their gear any worse or better than true human grade, like Organon or Schering, as long as the manufacturing process is kept up to standards they are g2g.



100% agree

Peace and Love


----------



## prop01 (May 10, 2011)

Himik said:


> Wouldn't mind testing some gear from that company.
> 
> On topic: I believe that any company, that openly supports steroid-related forums and sells gear without any kind of script is indeed outside the realm of law, hence it is UGL.
> 
> I agree , but would not like to push that fact , since in the future they might go by the way of Genxgear !  I do not want to slap the hand that feeds me .  . People need to learn to see through the Bulls..t


----------



## JCBourne (May 10, 2011)

Any company selling gear without needing a script = UGL. Some are better then others.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 11, 2011)

Only confusion comes when you have a sponser selling gear to customers without prescriptions.  Many Sources sell what is supposed to be Schering, Organon, Norma Hellas, Iranian Aburaihan, Q pharma and so on.  But how do they get these brands if they are Human Grade?  If these are legitmate labs that are made for Human Use  then why would they be selling them to the public?  One possible answer is that maybe in some parts of the world they are legal.  In the parts of the world where they are legal they can be purchased in pharmacies without a prescription.  When you buy something in a pharmacy that doesn't require a prescription does that mean that it is a UGL to ? Also do you think there may not be someone in the world that is trying to make some extra money and maybe attempts to sell these products illegally straight from the manufactor? Maybe someone from on the inside.  Never underestimate the power of money.  So my question to you is do you think Parts of the world where AAS are legal and you are able to purchase AAS from pharmacies without scripts should be considered UGL even though it is possible to get Human Grade products?  Or are you claiming that Human Grade is impossible to come by without a Script?  Or maybe in your mind there is no such thing as Human Grade?  Are you saying that all of the middle men that advertise online to sell AAS even though they carry Human Grade products they are now considered UGL products?  Or do you think that all of the Human Grade products for sale by these sponsers (middlemen)are all not actually Human Grade?  My definition of Underground lab is this.  Anyone who attempts to manufactor AAS without proper license, proper equipment, proper manufactoring practices, without the proper raw materials.  A lab that does not follow the manufactoring guidlines of the country of orgin.   There is not clear cut definition.  I wish it was as easy as what you make it out to be Superman's daddy but frankly it is not.  Not all countries are alike with there laws and processes.  Not every UGL is the same. * AAS may or may not be controlled substances in many nations, but they are still medicines.  To produce these drugs on the underground , without a license requires access to these medicines in bulk.  Underground labs do not have access to the same high pure USP/BP/EP grade pharmaceutical active pharmaceutical ingredients (API) used by Western pharmaceutical companies.  The Western supply markets are far too regulated for bulk diversion.  The raw powders obtained are , therefore, manufactured and traded in a very different arena.  In fact, this entire business exists in what could be considered nothing less than an international gray, or even black, supply market.*  For example when something is coming from China be careful.  The trend of Rouge medicine production in China is very troubling.  China produced medicine has been known to contain contaminated pharmaceutical ingredients.  There have been many deaths at least 200 in the last 20 years due to this.  One was from what was supposed to be pure glycerin and contained Glycol (anitfreeze) and the other big incident was with cold medicine that contained dimethylene glycol.  China seems to strongly encourage commerce and exports, and rarely prosecutes chemical companies that make APIs.  No sanction ever came from the two incidents above.  My point is be careful what you inject.  Bad things do happen.  If a manufactor doesn't have the proper APIs then who knows what you are injecting.


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 11, 2011)

^^^well said


----------



## SloppyJ (May 11, 2011)

I consider a label UGL, when it's not a HG brand. It's pretty cut and dry to me. I don't believe it's even relevant to mention if you need a script for them or not. Who cares? That doesn't make it UGL. 

There's HG gear, and UGL gear. That's it.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 11, 2011)

NOT TRUE!



Supermans Daddy said:


> A lab, that sells illegal drugs( steroids) in any country that they are illegal in Knowledge of violate'n that country's laws, or (domestic ) to any person that happens to have ready cash, no script,on the internet no matter the production method, or quality is a UGL.


 

SO ORGANON,NORMA,SCHERING,GALENIKA,ASTRA ZENICA,ETC IS UGL I SALE IN MY SHOP????

or i didnt understand you..?


----------



## SFW (May 11, 2011)

UGL is a lab that sells ANY brand of gear (whether actual pharm grade or made in a basement) without scripts and who isnt regulated by anyone. 
So WP is indeed UGL. 

A good example is a drug dealer who sells Xanax. His Xanax are FDA approved and legit but he is NOT authorized to dispense without regulation.

'WP is a UGL that sells HG gear and Non-human grade gear.


----------



## SFW (May 11, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> SO ORGANON,NORMA,SCHERING,GALENIKA,ASTRA ZENICA,ETC IS UGL I SALE IN MY SHOP????
> 
> or i didnt understand you..?


 

You dont understand. 

You are a UGL. You sell steroids illegally. Whether youre selling Human grade or not, you are not authorized to do so.

hence, UGL


GICH!


----------



## heavyiron (May 11, 2011)

Just because a legal human grade product in one Country is sold illegally in another Country does not make the product an underground at all. If someone re-sells Watson Cypionate in the US illegally it's not an UGL that made the Watson Cyp.


UGL's are clandestine, unregulated manufacturers of drugs.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 11, 2011)

WP, If I read this correctly, by your thoughts none of us over "here" can get anything that is considered HG then. Because even if it is a legit HG amp of Schering, since it's bought without a script illegally, then it's a UGL by your reasoning. 

To me, if the gear is HG at some point in it's life (In a finished product ie Amps, or Vials, not powder.) I don't care if I had a pull it out of a dead bum's asshole, it's still HG gear.


----------



## SFW (May 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Just because a legal human grade product in one Country is sold illegally in another Country does not make the product an underground at all. If someone re-sells Watson Cypionate in the US illegally it's not an UGL that made the Watson Cyp.
> 
> 
> UGL's are clandestine, unregulated manufacturers of drugs.


 


So wait...

Youre saying if a UGL makes a disclaimer such as "please check your countries laws when purchasing steroids", this somehow makes them completely legit and NOT underground? 

Interesting.




Can we agree that WP is a UGL that happens to sell HG gear or are we so stuck up their asses that we still need to deny the obvious?


----------



## heavyiron (May 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> WP, If I read this correctly, by your thoughts none of us over "here" can get anything that is considered HG then. Because even if it is a legit HG amp of Schering, since it's bought without a script illegally, then it's a UGL by your reasoning.
> 
> To me, if the gear is HG at some point in it's life (In a finished product ie Amps, or Vials, not powder.) I don't care if I had a pull it out of a dead bum's asshole, it's still HG gear.


 WP copied and pasted SD's post instead of using the quote feature. Let me edit it to make his point more clear.


----------



## heavyiron (May 11, 2011)

SFW said:


> So wait...
> 
> Youre saying if a UGL makes a disclaimer such as "please check your countries laws when purchasing steroids", this somehow makes them completely legit and NOT underground?
> 
> ...


My point is, its the products original manufacturer not the re-seller that defines UGL.

My Watson Cyp is purchased legally with a script from my doctor. Its not an UGL product at all because it's made in an open regulated facility legally, no mater how many times it's resold. If I re-sell it illegally its still the same quality product. 

Real labs have addresses and are inspected. UGL's are hidded, concealed and clandestine. UGL's manufacture outside of regulation and the law. 

By your definition my Watson Cyp is an UGL as soon as it is re-sold illegally. I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 11, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> NOT TRUE!
> 
> A lab, that sells illegal drugs( steroids) in any country that they are illegal in Knowledge of violate'n that country's laws, or (domestic ) to any person that happens to have ready cash, no script,on the internet no matter the production method, or quality is a UGL.
> 
> ...



For the record I was gonna leave you and your shop outta this because I think ANY( not just you) forum steroid dealer is UGL, but since you insist pull up a chair .

No you understood me fine. First when you can meet me with my script at a police station legally and sell me a few vials, holla back. Till then, Can you sell those products listed and supply a licence, government approved cert's to sell legally? BTW you don't make none of that shit so if you do you are a bootlegger as well as a black market smuggler. If you can, then you are either SUPER greedy or crazy as hell to risk that for this shit. Do you manufacture them in your factory and do those companies OK you  to distribute them illegally over the internet without scripts to anybody? Or do you simply "blackmarket " them illegally and mark them up x10 ? NOT one of the companies listed will sell to anyone without a script or proper paperwork. I'm absolutely sure they would not risk there companies ( some of which have been in business 50 years) to allow you or anyone to willingly break laws in countries where their products a sold legally. To lose their reputations with the medical community,REAL FDA approval, Vast quantities of monies, stock holders, their families, their freedom, be tied up in court all so that you can sell steroids illegally on the internet ?!?!? Does that make any sense at all to anybody ?You are a in the real world and not by my words but by definition a CRIMINAL Homey ! lol A UGL at best , a "black market smuggler " by your own admission at least. Go with the UGL homey. lol Did I understand you ? Better than you'd wish i do lolol.But I got No beef with you bout doin your thin, Just it is what it is. You can fool some of the people some of time, But I don't play that shit. lol I was not gonna bust you out, but in reality you are an example of a really good UGL.From all accounts excellent.  But a horrible lier indeed. lol
However I enoy'n bullshitt'n from time to time but occasionally I like to listen to a professional, Please carry on. lol

As far as some of you grown men pretend'n you can't figure out that an illegal enterprise operate'n outside the law admittedly distribute'n legal drugs in an illegal manner and run'n their own brand also sold illegally is UGL,then do your thin.

As to a mention of people import'n legal brands and someone inside the factory hook'n them up. Thats the only thin that I seen thats real,and it happens everyday. Wake up call, those pure powers you think can't be got'n They come the SAME WAY. REAL TALK China is far from the only place if your plug is deep enough. That word illegal opens all kinds of options for obtain'n goods. Only a very naive person would think otherwise.

Peace and Love


----------



## XYZ (May 11, 2011)

These threads are so pointless.  WHO CARES?

YOU decide for yourself what YOU want to use.  You can think of it any way you want.

There is no such thing as HG tren or EQ anyhow so if you've ever used it then you used a UGL PERIOD.

Sterile not sterile we could go on for days, bottom line is trust your source, if you don't, get a new one or get out of the game.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 11, 2011)

CT said:


> These threads are so pointless.  WHO CARES?
> 
> YOU decide for yourself what YOU want to use.  You can think of it any way you want.
> 
> ...



Post of the day, from the man of the Hour.

Peace and Love


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

CT said:


> These threads are so pointless.  WHO CARES?
> 
> YOU decide for yourself what YOU want to use.  You can think of it any way you want.
> 
> ...



Well put .... it is what it is ...


----------



## TGB1987 (May 11, 2011)

Whether it is legal or illegal for someone like WP to sell his products is one thing but that has nothing to due with whether the products he sells are UGL or HG.  By what you stated in your post Supermann's daddy it clears up a lot of what's been being said from you.  Your post clearly says to me that you consider all brands no matter who the manufactor is to be UGL if it is sold illegally on the black market.  This is totally ridicoulous.  I respect you and your knowledge but you are off base here.  Whether or not you have a script to buy a product has nothing to do with it being UGL or HG either.  If you are using a human grade brand is what matters whether it is a UGL or HG.  Like Heavy said if you get a script of Watson test in the U.S. legally by script it is HG.  If he goes and takes that same test and sells it illegally to someone else that test is still Human Grade it doesn't magically turn into UGL.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> My point is, its the products original manufacturer not the re-seller that defines UGL.
> 
> My Watson Cyp is purchased legally with a script from my doctor. Its not an UGL product at all because it's made in an open regulated facility legally, no mater how many times it's resold. If I re-sell it illegally its still the same quality product.
> 
> ...


 
This is correct ^.  You guys that said WP is a UGL obviously don't understand the concept of what a UGL is.  WP has nothing to do with making these products.  NOTHING.    He is a reseller.  He is not making them this is another reason for the difference in prices compared to UGLs that make their own.  WP is not able to be a UGL because he is not a manufacter.   This thread explains a lot of why some of you want to say WP is UGL. It's because some of you don't understand the concept.  Heavy is right on the money without any question with his explaination above ^


----------



## Woodrow1 (May 11, 2011)

I'm not even gonna get involved in this one haha


----------



## blergs. (May 11, 2011)

if the place making the steroids is NOT FDA approved  for production and distrabution OF HUMAN GRADE products for sale for HUMAN use then it is a UGL.

haveing FDA aproval for processing raw powders DONT count.


----------



## blergs. (May 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> My point is, its the products original manufacturer not the re-seller that defines UGL.
> 
> My Watson Cyp is purchased legally with a script from my doctor. Its not an UGL product at all because it's made in an open regulated facility legally, no mater how many times it's resold. If I re-sell it illegally its still the same quality product.
> 
> ...



I agree with you 1000%!  
very well put!


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 11, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Whether it is legal or illegal for someone like WP to sell his products is one thing but that has nothing to due with whether the products he sells are UGL or HG.  By what you stated in your post Supermann's daddy it clears up a lot of what's been being said from you.  Your post clearly says to me that you consider all brands no matter who the manufactor is to be UGL if it is sold illegally on the black market.  This is totally ridicoulous.  I respect you and your knowledge but you are off base here.  Whether or not you have a script to buy a product has nothing to do with it being UGL or HG either.  If you are using a human grade brand is what matters whether it is a UGL or HG.  Like Heavy said if you get a script of Watson test in the U.S. legally by script it is HG.  If he goes and takes that same test and sells it illegally to someone else that test is still Human Grade it doesn't magically turn into UGL.



And for myself I repect your input ,knowledge, and wisdom. Always. I also welcome your retorts as they prove stimulate'n for the mind. NEVER ONCE ( and I ask you to point this out if you can find it written by me)did I say I consider all "BRANDS" UGL,that's insane. I'd suggest you may wanna go read again. What I PLAINLY said is that any lab that sells THEIR products on the internet to anyone without a script with ready cash illegally qualifies. You are so ready to defend that you not only misread my statement then commeted but also overlooked my statement that " he is an example of an excellent UGL, but I'm not gonna start wave'n poms poms and shit. And you are correct UGL and HG make difference when puchase'n from a UGL but when someone makes claims they are not a UGL what else does that leave them to be other a legal source.Since we both seem to like to quote Heavy " operate'n away from the reach of the law". You heard of a legal UGL ,now THAT'S ridiculous. Either you are or you ain't, that simple.You can buy oxycontin and Lilly f 40's, roar 714s off the street that does'nt make them UGL, it DOES make the Ilegal , Blackmarket stuff.. X is UGL . They make and they sell it,Get it .Both when purchased off the street are sold by ( classy name) reseller ( real name )dealer come to you by the same source.That don't make the X dealer not a UGL because he sell oxys if he still makes X. He's just hustle'n.Thats not a concern it's all bout the money, he'll sell whatever get him paid. 
 If someone has a lab.......A LAB and sell products from THEIR LAB outside the law (underground) I don't care what legal stuff they sell illegally on the side,How the hell are they not a UGL ?

Peace and Love


----------



## ZECH (May 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> My point is, its the products original manufacturer not the re-seller that defines UGL.
> 
> My Watson Cyp is purchased legally with a script from my doctor. Its not an UGL product at all because it's made in an open regulated facility legally, no mater how many times it's resold. If I re-sell it illegally its still the same quality product.
> 
> ...



Totally agree with this statement. WP is not a lab, period. There is no manufacturing facility...nothing made. He purchases his products and then sells them. There is no use to argue any other point............The products he sells are top notch. If you don't like the prices, go with your favorite source. Nothing wrong with that. But I belive most guys here are confusing things too much.


----------



## XYZ (May 11, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Totally agree with this statement. WP is not a lab, period. There is no manufacturing facility...nothing made. He purchases his products and then sells them. *There is no use to argue any other point*............The products he sells are top notch. If you don't like the prices, go with your favorite source. Nothing wrong with that. But I belive most guys here are confusing things too much.


 
Then why keep the thread going? SD is saying something else, and believes something else, that's the beauty of the forums, to express opinions and thoughts. I'm not going to question who is right or wrong, that is debatable. This thread is more or less about UGL's and not directed towards WP in my opinion.

HI's post states that UGL'S manufacture outside regulation of the law, that is what I believe SD is trying to say here.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 11, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Totally agree with this statement. WP is not a lab, period. There is no manufacturing facility...nothing made. He purchases his products and then sells them. There is no use to argue any other point............The products he sells are top notch. If you don't like the prices, go with your favorite source. Nothing wrong with that. But I belive most guys here are confusing things too much.


 
^ agree.  I think we are different pages again superman's daddy.  I respect you different angles as well and you are a knowledged individual but we see things differently again.  I understand what you are saying with the illegal and legal comment but that has nothing to do with whether or not a Product is Human gear or not.  WP can't be a UGL because they are not a producer.  I understand what you are saying that he operates in what can be considered an illegal way in some countries but that has nothing to do with the products.  HG or UGL is refering to the labs who produce the products.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 11, 2011)

SFW said:


> You dont understand.
> 
> You are a UGL. You sell steroids illegally. Whether youre selling Human grade or not, you are not authorized to do so.
> 
> ...





NOT TRUE!
register,make order and you will see!
My shop is licensed online pharmacy shop,its why i sale only GMP products! NO UGL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TGB1987 (May 11, 2011)

CT said:


> Then why keep the thread going? SD is saying something else, and believes something else, that's the beauty of the forums, to express opinions and thoughts. I'm not going to question who is right or wrong, that is debatable. This thread is more or less about UGL's and not directed towards WP in my opinion.
> 
> *HI's post states that UGL'S manufacture outside regulation of the law, that is what I believe SD is trying to say here.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## XYZ (May 11, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> CT said:
> 
> 
> > Then why keep the thread going? SD is saying something else, and believes something else, that's the beauty of the forums, to express opinions and thoughts. I'm not going to question who is right or wrong, that is debatable. This thread is more or less about UGL's and not directed towards WP in my opinion.
> ...


----------



## letsgetbig (May 11, 2011)

An undgeround steroids manufacturer is an operation that manufactureres steroids for sale on the black market. These ‘companies’ are not licensed, are not regulated, and operate in a completely illegal manner.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 11, 2011)

When people here think that a reseller is a UGL that is when I care.  A reseller can sell UGL but can not be a UGL that is clear cut. That is why I took the time to clarify what UGL and HG means to me as did others.   Everyone's exact idea may be different but in the end there is common ground.  Now whether or not a product is true HG that can be debated all day.  You are right CT I agree with you it doesn't matter if you trust your source but for the members here who do not know what HG and UGL means I think it is important.  Some UGLs are dangerous for use.  If you are going to use a UGL you better trust them.  I have a UGL that I trust because I know the person who recommended wouldn't steer me wrong.  Had that not been the case I would try to stick to what I believe to be HG products only .


----------



## Imosted (May 11, 2011)

I do not understand why a legit pharmaceutical company will produce items that are neither FDA approved and nor for human use, and then sell them on the side illegally.
Or maybe those items are for veterinary use? then these items are vet quality?
And no i a not bashing no sponsor, i only wonder about this company.


----------



## heavyiron (May 11, 2011)

*Underground lab as defined by the dictionary.*

*Underground is an adverb* meaning clandestine, concealed or hidden, it's secret according to the dictionary.

*Lab is a noun* and an abbreviation for laboratory, a place like a laboratory for testing, experimentation, or practice. In this case making medicines.

Therefore an underground lab is a secret place for making medicines. By definition it is unregulated and hidden. It's a concealed laboratory.

It's not a public production plant like Watson that is regulated.

The opposite of underground is public.


----------



## GMO (May 11, 2011)

Just give me some motherf**king Test, UGL or otherwise...


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 11, 2011)

CT said:


> Then why keep the thread going? SD is saying something else, and believes something else, that's the beauty of the forums, to express opinions and thoughts. I'm not going to question who is right or wrong, that is debatable. This thread is more or less about UGL's and not directed towards WP in my opinion.
> 
> HI's post states that UGL'S manufacture outside regulation of the law, that is what I believe SD is trying to say here.



CT, Homey It seems you understand a Jamaican even with the accent.lolol Thank you ,that's exactly what I'm express'n.

Peace and Love


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 11, 2011)

Imosted said:


> I do not understand why a legit pharmaceutical company will produce items that are neither FDA approved and nor for human use, and then sell them on the side illegally.



That's because you have a disease.................called common sense. lol

Peace and Love


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 11, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> CT said:
> 
> 
> > Then why keep the thread going? SD is saying something else, and believes something else, that's the beauty of the forums, to express opinions and thoughts. I'm not going to question who is right or wrong, that is debatable. This thread is more or less about UGL's and not directed towards WP in my opinion.
> ...


----------



## ZECH (May 11, 2011)

Imosted said:


> I do not understand why a legit pharmaceutical company will produce items that are neither FDA approved and nor for human use, and then sell them on the side illegally.
> Or maybe those items are for veterinary use? then these items are vet quality?
> And no i a not bashing no sponsor, i only wonder about this company.



Ok, I don't follow your post. 
If you are refering to a UGL, they are not a legit pharma company and do not manufacture items that are FDA approved because they are not regulated or inspected. To whom are you referring to so I can better understand your post?


----------



## Imosted (May 11, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Ok, I don't follow your post.
> If you are refering to a UGL, they are not a legit pharma company and do not manufacture items that are FDA approved because they are not regulated or inspected. To whom are you referring to so I can better understand your post?




Ok So Asia Pharma is A *Legit Tax paying Pharmaceutical Company.*
They are *Thai Approved*, *they have several hormonal products which are produced Who and GMP made*. This legit companies products are being prescribed to patience by doctors. 
What i don't get is *Why is this company producing Veterinary products on the side like Tren and EQ*? *So can we say that Asia Pharma is Also a Veterinary product company? Then these products are not HG, or are they?*
Why is this companies *HG products are not as well Known on the internet as schering, organon?* I only see a handfull of websites which sells this brand name. (and they all look similar with almost identical prices) *Why Asia Pharma is included in Underground Anabolics book, just next to a UGL like Axio?* *How come this companies some products are dosed the same as UgL products? Deca 250? Not 100 like another HG version From Europe.
*


----------



## Woodrow1 (May 11, 2011)

Imosted said:


> Ok So Asia Pharma is A *Legit Tax paying Pharmaceutical Company.*
> They are *Thai Approved*, *they have several hormonal products which are produced Who and GMP made*. This legit companies products are being prescribed to patience by doctors.
> What i don't get is *Why is this company producing Veterinary products on the side like Tren and EQ*? *So can we say that Asia Pharma is Also a Veterinary product company? Then these products are not HG, or are they?*
> Why is this companies *HG products are not as well Known on the internet as schering, organon?* I only see a handfull of websites which sells this brand name. (and they all look similar with almost identical prices) *Why Asia Pharma is included in Underground Anabolics book, just next to a UGL like Axio?* *How come this companies some products are dosed the same as UgL products? Deca 250? Not 100 like another HG version From Europe.
> *




good questions......but you will only get the run around on the answer.


all in all,     Asia Pharma to my belief and opinion IS a ****UGL**** with good products.....   just my opinion.  There is no proof that it isnt.


----------



## Klutch (May 11, 2011)

supermansdaddys is the man...nough said.. and he will kick your asses lol


----------



## ZECH (May 11, 2011)

No run around from me.....I will answer only as to what I know. I can't prove weather AP is ugl or approved legit pharma company. I just don't have that info and would be speculating.
There have been videos posted on how AP gear is made. And there have been bloodtest posted here that prove that the gear is outstanding and reviews by mods and members of it being some of the best they have ever tried.
Also, there have been post made that proves Tren possibly is better for HRT than test is.
I wish I knew all the answers and it was plain and simple, but it isn't.
HG is another discussion in my opinion. What makes something HG to me is not the product itself like tren, but how that product is made. If it is made under the same restrictions and guidelines of other HG gear, then to me it is the same. Weather or not not it has a specific use remains the question I guess, but looks like Tren may have a good shot at being approved for HRT like test.


----------



## Imosted (May 11, 2011)

I already know what you mean about the quality.
There is a reason behind the royalty to WP, I do respect him and his Website. He has one of the best Quality products out there. 
If i wasnt in Canada (fucking customs) I would have ordered from him also, But i do not have the wealth to risk a 1000$ cycle getting cought at the customs, that is one of the reasons why i prefer cheaper products, even if it gets seized it doesn't matter at most i will loose 300$.
For that said, I really want to know the answers to those questions.


PS i do hope tren will be approved, that would be awesome


----------



## TGB1987 (May 11, 2011)

Imosted you have asked some great questions many I would like to know myself.  I agree with ZECH with his reply.  We really don't know all the answers regarding AP.  I have asked the same questions at times.  In particular the one about Underground anabolics book.  I do know that William Llewellyn did use AP to show proper manufactioring processes in that book but like you said why would you want your company being tested with other UGLs if you are not UGL.  Only thing I know for sure is that the products are very good quality and I like them the best out of everything I have used.  I am using he Winny and Cyp now.  The blood tests I have seen have been on the money from AP.   Superman's daddy, I think we are different but in the end share similar.  I agree totally with what Heavyiron stated and you agree with many of the points he made too.  So maybe there is common ground.  Heavy brings us to somewhat of a middle area.  I just didn't like the reference to a reseller being a UGL but that is our different views on exactly what makes a UGL a UGL.  As with many things we have different opinions. One day we are going agree 100% on something...... One day.


----------



## NOPAIN (May 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> So wait...
> 
> Youre saying if a UGL makes a disclaimer such as "please check your countries laws when purchasing steroids", this somehow makes them completely legit and NOT underground?
> 
> ...




hell yeah wp is UGL. He swears his I'm approved FDA blah blah make him legit


----------



## ROID (May 12, 2011)

Then don't buy it. 

You think these others sponsors don't tell little white lies ??  Go ask them about what they are claiming to Human Grade FDA approved gear and you will get a lie. They will tell you they get it straight from the manufacturer but guess what, they are lying and selling a counterfeit product with a name associated with Human Grade gear.

So tell me the difference between what they are doing and what WP is doing ?

I know this, you will get exactly what you pay for with WP. You order test E and you will get test E. You will get the exact thing you ordered and they are not counterfeits or for that matter straight up bunk. I know you will not be waiting for months on end for a delivery and you will not be given the run around about how the mail system is backed up. 

WP is just promoting his shop and he is very vigilante about it. Any other sponsor can do the same thing.  If you don't wanna order it then don't but AP and BD is hands down the best gear you can get over the internet. Every vile is dosed correct and whatever the label states is what you get in the vial. Not to count the fact that I'm beyond certain that AP and BD are made to much much higher standards than any other product you will find here.


----------



## Klutch (May 12, 2011)

ROID said:


> Then don't buy it.
> 
> You think these others sponsors don't tell little white lies ?? Go ask them about what they are claiming to Human Grade FDA approved gear and you will get a lie. They will tell you they get it straight from the manufacturer but guess what, they are lying and selling a counterfeit product with a name associated with Human Grade gear.
> 
> ...


 
so are you saying you agree that WP is UGL?

I dont doubt that WP is legit.. but i just dont like how if u doubt hes FDA approved or say hes too expensive he will jump all over you and get super defensive...and have all his payroll people jump all over you too..
just puts a sour taste in my mouth...thats why i nevered ordered from him..i dont mind paying extra for piece of mind but its cheaper to go through a HRT doctor and get 100% fact FDA approved HG from USA pharmacy.. but T.E.H.O (To Each His Own)


----------



## ZECH (May 12, 2011)

Klutch said:


> so are you saying you agree that WP is UGL?



Have you not read this thread? Wp can't be a UGL because he does not manufacture anything.
And no I don't get paid a penny. I just believe in his products. If you have a script for US pharma from a HRT clinic, that's great. Stay with that if you wish.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 12, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Superman's daddy, I think we are different but in the end share similar.  I agree totally with what Heavyiron stated and you agree with many of the points he made too.  So maybe there is common ground.  Heavy brings us to somewhat of a middle area.  I just didn't like the reference to a reseller being a UGL but that is our different views on exactly what makes a UGL a UGL.  As with many things we have different opinions. One day we are going agree 100% on something...... One day.



This thread is like the mafia,Every time I think I'm out............they drag me back in lol



> Also, there have been post made that proves Tren possibly is better for HRT than test is



Sorry thats misinformation ,That post proved nothin it was a study ( independent) posted in an effort to support insane claims of FDA approved Tren. Go read it again, I just did.

TBG 1987,
Homey, you make a HABIT of misqoute'n me. PLEASE show me where I said that JUST a reseller ( dealer, give it a name) is a UGL. I SAID if you produce product for sell and sell legal drugs ilegally on the side then you are still a UGL.I think my exact words were "Black Market Smuggler" as well as a UGL. Please take the time to read my comments before you reword them for me, I don't do that to you EVER . I respect you enough to at the very least read what you write before I make outragous claims bout somethin " I think" you said. I tried to let it slide but this is 3 times you've done this and it's just rude Homey and it walks the fine line of tell'n mistruths and somethin else we'll just leave alone for now also I can see you'll continue if I don't bring it to your attention.. Perhaps that's why we differ because you see what you want , not what I say. I'm not that hard to understand. We disagree alot but I keep it real, please do the same.Thanks

Peace and Love


----------



## ZECH (May 12, 2011)

Supermans Daddy said:


> Sorry thats misinformation ,That post proved nothin it was a study ( independent) posted in an effort to support insane claims of FDA approved Tren. Go read it again, I just did.



Tren has been studied in 2010 for wasting diseases and protein synthesis again. That is a legit application just like Parabolan was legit and prescribed to humans. Also Tren was studied this year as a possible androgen replacement for men. Another leigit application.

Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2011 Apr;300(4):E650-60. Epub 2011 Jan 25.

17{beta}-Hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one (trenbolone) exhibits tissue selective anabolic activity: effects on muscle, bone, adiposity, hemoglobin, and prostate.

Yarrow JF, Conover CF, McCoy SC, Lipinska JA, Santillana CA, Hance JM, Cannady DF, Vanpelt TD, Sanchez J, Conrad BP, Pingel JE, Wronski TJ, Borst SE.

VA Medical Center, Research - 151, 1601 SW Archer Rd., Gainesville, FL 32608-1197. jfyarrow@ufl.edu.
Abstract

Selective androgen receptor modulators (SARMs) now under development can protect against muscle and bone loss without causing prostate growth or polycythemia. 17β-Hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one (trenbolone), a potent testosterone analog, may have SARM-like actions because, unlike testosterone, trenbolone does not undergo tissue-specific 5α-reduction to form more potent androgens. We tested the hypothesis that trenbolone-enanthate (TREN) might prevent orchiectomy-induced losses in muscle and bone and visceral fat accumulation without increasing prostate mass or resulting in adverse hemoglobin elevations. Male F344 rats aged 3 mo underwent orchiectomy or remained intact and were administered graded doses of TREN, supraphysiological testosterone-enanthate, or vehicle for 29 days. In both intact and orchiectomized animals, all TREN doses and supraphysiological testosterone-enanthate augmented androgen-sensitive levator ani/bulbocavernosus muscle mass by 35-40% above shams (P ≤ 0.001) and produced a dose-dependent partial protection against orchiectomy-induced total and trabecular bone mineral density losses (P < 0.05) and visceral fat accumulation (P < 0.05). The lowest doses of TREN successfully maintained prostate mass and hemoglobin concentrations at sham levels in both intact and orchiectomized animals, whereas supraphysiological testosterone-enanthate and high-dose TREN elevated prostate mass by 84 and 68%, respectively (P < 0.01). In summary, low-dose administration of the non-5α-reducible androgen TREN maintains prostate mass and hemoglobin concentrations near the level of shams while producing potent myotrophic actions in skeletal muscle and partial protection against orchiectomy-induced bone loss and visceral fat accumulation. Our findings indicate that TREN has advantages over supraphysiological testosterone and supports the need for future preclinical studies examining the viability of TREN as an option for androgen replacement therapy.

PMID: 21266670 [PubMed - in process] 




SD, I think this holds more weight than just an independant study. It was done in a VA Hospital and published in Pubmed, so alot of people think it shows promise and it is not an exaggerated claim for tren being approved by FDA


----------



## NOPAIN (May 12, 2011)

UGL is my house!!! Lol I'm cooking up some beautiful tren now. Anyone want some??? Lol


----------



## Woodrow1 (May 12, 2011)

nvm.....must stay away from this thread!


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 12, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Tren has been studied in 2010 for wasting diseases and protein synthesis again. That is a legit application just like Parabolan was legit and prescribed to humans. Also Tren was studied this year as a possible androgen replacement for men. Another leigit application.
> 
> Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2011 Apr;300(4):E650-60. Epub 2011 Jan 25.
> 
> ...




Thank you for post'n this, cool read. I conceed that it would hold more weight than MOST indepdent studies MOST, but it is still a study and not a method approved for anythin as of yet or I should again since yes parabolan was used and produced in france. However Parabolan's been gone over a decade so Still prove's nothin except it's bein studied ,not proof, and nothin at all about FDA approval you are correct. The thread in which studies like this were used was one posted bout FDA approved tren, which you are in NO way attempt'n to claim. Respect to you for keep'n it real.

Peace and Love


----------



## ZECH (May 12, 2011)

Supermans Daddy said:


> Thank you for post'n this, cool read. I conceed that it would hold more weight than MOST indepdent studies MOST, but it is still a study and not a method approved for anythin as of yet or I should again since yes parabolan was used and produced in france. However Parabolan's been gone over a decade so Still prove's nothin except it's bein studied ,not proof, and nothin at all about FDA approval you are correct. The thread in which studies like this were used was one posted bout FDA approved tren, which you are in NO way attempt'n to claim. Respect to you for keep'n it real.
> 
> Peace and Love



Totally agree!


----------



## ROID (May 13, 2011)

Klutch said:


> so are you saying you agree that WP is UGL?
> 
> I dont doubt that WP is legit.. but i just dont like how if u doubt hes FDA approved or say hes too expensive he will jump all over you and get super defensive...and have all his payroll people jump all over you too..
> just puts a sour taste in my mouth...thats why i nevered ordered from him..i dont mind paying extra for piece of mind but its cheaper to go through a HRT doctor and get 100% fact FDA approved HG from USA pharmacy.. but T.E.H.O (To Each His Own)



I think that every AP and BD product are made to a standard that is on par with any major manufacturer of a human grade hormone.

I think any other product that you buy from WP, bayer test amps, bayer primo, etc....will be a legitimate product and not counterfeit or bunk.

I don't care about the rest.

He doesn't have any payroll people. believe me, as much money as I have payed WP you would think he is on my pay roll. Its worth the money to me and its not a gamble every time I order.

How many threads per day do you see of guys asking if their gear is legit ?

How many people do you see asking if AP or BD is legit ? How many complaints do you see of people asking why its been three months and no gear or for that matter 6 months and nothing ??


----------



## Klutch (May 13, 2011)

ROID said:


> I think that every AP and BD product are made to a standard that is on par with any major manufacturer of a human grade hormone.
> 
> I think any other product that you buy from WP, bayer test amps, bayer primo, etc....will be a legitimate product and not counterfeit or bunk.
> 
> ...


 
i dont doubt its legit.. if i had no access to quality gear then i would pay the extra to make sure i get legit sterile stuff thats going in my body... but i think that WP has a bad wrap for me anyways for being rude even if someone just questions his stuff.. then everyone that has his banner chimes in so quick like we are in middle school and a fight is about to break out with one of your homeboys. thats some dedication for not even getting free gear...(which i still doubt the mods dont get free gear that wear his banner but what ever... im not going to argue about this anymore cause i will never win this one. so you guys won the battle but not the war lol like my homie SD would say 

peace and love,


----------



## Klutch (May 13, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Have you not read this thread? Wp can't be a UGL because he does not manufacture anything.
> And no I don't get paid a penny. I just believe in his products. If you have a script for US pharma from a HRT clinic, that's great. Stay with that if you wish.


i never stated he was or wasnt UGL . I was just being sarcastic with ROID if he thought it was UGL..


----------



## TGB1987 (May 13, 2011)

Supermans Daddy said:


> *For the record I was gonna leave you and your shop outta this because I think ANY( not just you) forum steroid dealer is UGL*, but since you insist pull up a chair .
> 
> No you understood me fine. First when you can meet me with my script at a police station legally and sell me a few vials, holla back. Till then, Can you sell those products listed and supply a licence, government approved cert's to sell legally? BTW you don't make none of that shit so if you do you are a bootlegger as well as a black market smuggler. If you can, then you are either SUPER greedy or crazy as hell to risk that for this shit. Do you manufacture them in your factory and do those companies OK you to distribute them illegally over the internet without scripts to anybody? Or do you simply "blackmarket " them illegally and mark them up x10 ? NOT one of the companies listed will sell to anyone without a script or proper paperwork. I'm absolutely sure they would not risk there companies ( some of which have been in business 50 years) to allow you or anyone to willingly break laws in countries where their products a sold legally. To lose their reputations with the medical community,REAL FDA approval, Vast quantities of monies, stock holders, their families, their freedom, be tied up in court all so that you can sell steroids illegally on the internet ?!?!? Does that make any sense at all to anybody ?*You are a in the real world and not by my words but by definition a CRIMINAL Homey ! lol A UGL at best , a "black market smuggler " by your own admission at least. Go with the UGL homey.* lol Did I understand you ? Better than you'd wish i do lolol.But I got No beef with you bout doin your thin, Just it is what it is. You can fool some of the people some of time, But I don't play that shit. lol I was not gonna bust you out, but* in reality you are an example of a really good UGL.From all accounts excellent. But a horrible lier indeed. lol*
> However I enoy'n bullshitt'n from time to time but occasionally I like to listen to a professional, Please carry on. lol
> ...


 

You couldn't of called WP a UGL anymore clearly than you did. I was going to write you a book here but it is not worth it. Read the bold print of your own words. Since you have trouble listening to anything anyone else has to say. You did in fact refer to WP (a reseller) as a UGL. You said your first line that any online Steroid dealer is UGL. If you are not producing how is this possible? You claim to WP to be a criminal by definition. Not sure why you insist attacking this sponser here but that needs to stop. Nobody else is permited to bash a sponser. Stop wasting my time SD. If you want to post something to help others do so. Dont' go back and forth with me saying things like a reseller is a UGL or bashing a Sponser. If you want to know what a UGL is reread HeavyIron's posts. I read all of your posts more than one time and I see what is wrong with them and you do not like that/ You need to understand you are not the only one reading your posts and others are going to take them for possibly different meanings than you intended. Look at the post above again , read the bold again, Explain to me how this can be taken for anyother way than that you are saying a reseller is UGL. You need to begin read my posts instead of looking past what I am saying. I was trying to let the members here know that a reseller can not be a UGL unless they are not producing products. Youf disrespectful attitude is not appreciated in your previous post directed to me.


----------



## ROID (May 13, 2011)

Klutch said:


> i dont doubt its legit.. if i had no access to quality gear then i would pay the extra to make sure i get legit sterile stuff thats going in my body... but i think that WP has a bad wrap for me anyways for being rude even if someone just questions his stuff.. then everyone that has his banner chimes in so quick like we are in middle school and a fight is about to break out with one of your homeboys. thats some dedication for not even getting free gear...(which i still doubt the mods dont get free gear that wear his banner but what ever... im not going to argue about this anymore cause i will never win this one. so you guys won the battle but not the war lol like my homie SD would say
> 
> peace and love,



If you are comfortable with who you get your gear from then stick with them. That is the important part and all that matters.

People chime in because a lot of people have used his gear and its just a fact that what he sells is better than what any other sponsors sells.For the most part it is nothing to do with getting free gear or discounts,  BTW anyone here could get the same discount as anyone else, mod or not. You can disagree or flame me but these are just the facts.


----------



## blazeftp (May 13, 2011)

This topic went way of course.

Supermans Daddy
Posted up simply what in his opinion was a UGL [Underground Lab]
A "Lab" not seller. That Manufactures and distributes products Illegally.



TGB1987 
Came in and confused me and everyone else because he was referring to the distributors no the actual manufacturers.
No Disrespect to TGB1987.


Lets Take Lab X
Lab X is a certified manufacturer and distributor of AAS that follows the rules and regulations set by the government or FDA.

Lab Z
Lab Z operates outside the law. Lab Z manufacturers and distributes AAS Illegally.
Lab Z doesn't follow any rules set by government or FDA.

Lab X Produces HG gear that is regulated and must meet certain standards before being distributed.
Lab Z is a UGL that makes gear but doesn't have to be at the standard of the HG Gear.
Thats not to say that Lab Z product is in anyway worse than Lab X they could be better.

Now Lab X is certified lab.
Lab Z is a UGL.

Now just because a "Source" sells HG gear doesn't mean the gear then becomes UGL because this guy breaks the law in what he is doing.

I buy my Trainers from a guy that sells them illegally.
They where manufactured by Nike.
When i buy them from him they as Still manufactured by Nike.

When it comes to buying its up to you as the consumer to know what you are buying.
Remember when it comes to money people will make all sorts of claims to get your money.
Its up to you to do the research and sort out the BS.

I won't comment on any source on this site as i carry the Naps banner.
But there is only 2 labs and sources i would use Naps is one.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 13, 2011)

No disrespect taken Blaze.  I am sorry I confused you with that.  In the statement I posted of SD's above this is why I got on the wholesaler issue.  Your post here was what I intended in meaning.  This was a great break down of info.


----------



## blazeftp (May 13, 2011)

Just read that.
Yeah think everyone just got a little confused and it went of topic as usual.

Should be a rule that when a topic like in this is made.
All sources and board sponsors are kept out of it.

If someone wants to discuss the credentials of a board sponsor they have their own forum which you are more than welcome to visit.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 13, 2011)

1. I showed you ZERO disrespect, I simply brought up a point bout you misqoute'n me and I did'nt like it because I don't do that to you or any one.

2. Even in the post you copied and very selectively highlighted, explains clearly what I said,include'n "black market smuggler" but I'm sure you "did'nt see that.

3.YOU misqoute me, repost what I said that shows it .............and You get an attititute ????..............man please.

4. This thread was never about a sponsor ( go read the title) until I was ASKED A QUESTION BY A SPONSOR, in which I anwsered honestly my feel'ns on the issue. If he did'nt want to know then he should stay in the sponsor section or simply not ask me cause unlike SOME, I'm not a gear groupie. Be sure you wanna know the truth before you ask me somethin, or don't.

5.You assumed ( as you always do when ever someone mention quality, HG, or UGL) that I was speak'n bout your hero WP which I was not. I was talk'n bout UGL's PERIOD !!!!!!!!! You and him took it there............as always.

6 I'm a grown ass man with kids with babies, I respect those that deserve it. When you dis me , you already had to first disrespect yourself. There was no bash'n just honest expression of my point of view, debates get heated sometimes but I keep it honest and real, I don't have my head up anyone's ass to the point I can't adhere to the laws of reality or this forum which I been round here a lil while.

7 I noticed you take the time to retort on somethin you did to me but never stopped and said.........Damn, maybe I'll look into that. Somebody else had to post for you to see your OWN confuse'n cause'n statement.......because of course I could'nt possibly had been make'n sense, right?

8 I don't need to ask Heavy what a reseller is, I'm sure I know, you scared to give it a name ?

9.GET REAL, anybody break'n the law is a damn CRIMNAL,  INCLUDE"N ME, Now what ? You define criminal then. If you believe ANY of this is legal, the I will prayer for guidance for you. Jah is in heaven , not a sponsor.Not meant to bash, or disrespect Thats just the honest to GOD truth. Show me where thats wrong.Last I read the rules it was still cool to THINK !To you bash'n is anythin said/thought/felt/dreamed about,etc, against a certain sponsor and thats ALL DAY REAL ! ( Which why SEVERAL members posted it looks like there's pay off goin down.Because it comes off that bad, and I put that on my mom and kids as a truth) As I said this was never even bout a damn sponsor.DEFINE UGL's ! can you see that ?

Everythin I just wrote is meant with the most respect possible just str8t up with no chaser.We are both men, You're a Mod ,guess what so am I. I will respect you as that but nothin above that, I worship somethin bigger than you or me.Hope you can understand that, if not thats on you.

I m friends FOR YEARS with most of the mods here, 2 have take'n the time to teach me a vast amount of what I know (Heavy and Vic), Vic is like family to me ( we talk alot), Sassy and Built are to classy beautiful intelligent women, DG, and Mudge and me been here since the stone age, over damn near 10 years here member's respect me because they know Ima be real . I been here almost 10 years and I still don't have 1500 post, because I only post bout shit I know or wanna know. Ask them bout me bein disrespectful or on bullshit.I'm brutally honest but disrespectful..........I think not

You're right Homey don't waste no more time on me, it truly is not worth it for me as well. I will avoid any future conflict with you. We now understand each other, no gray area.No beef or drama we just know bout each other know for real now. I assume we're done with this I know I am, so I'd like to say in close'n 

Have a wonderful weekend, Bless'ns to you and your family.Be safe and Happy. Find the sun and be friends with it this weekend.


And from the heart ( as always it comes)

Peace and Love


----------



## Himik (May 13, 2011)

^^^ I think this is a good final note to end this discussion on.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 13, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Only confusion comes when you have a sponser selling gear to customers without prescriptions. Many Sources sell what is supposed to be Schering, Organon, Norma Hellas, Iranian Aburaihan, Q pharma and so on. But how do they get these brands if they are Human Grade? If these are legitmate labs that are made for Human Use then why would they be selling them to the public? One possible answer is that maybe in some parts of the world they are legal. In the parts of the world where they are legal they can be purchased in pharmacies without a prescription. When you buy something in a pharmacy that doesn't require a prescription does that mean that it is a UGL to ? Also do you think there may not be someone in the world that is trying to make some extra money and maybe attempts to sell these products illegally straight from the manufactor? Maybe someone from on the inside. Never underestimate the power of money. So my question to you is do you think Parts of the world where AAS are legal and you are able to purchase AAS from pharmacies without scripts should be considered UGL even though it is possible to get Human Grade products? Or are you claiming that Human Grade is impossible to come by without a Script? Or maybe in your mind there is no such thing as Human Grade? Are you saying that all of the middle men that advertise online to sell AAS even though they carry Human Grade products they are now considered UGL products? Or do you think that all of the Human Grade products for sale by these sponsers (middlemen)are all not actually Human Grade? My definition of Underground lab is this. Anyone who attempts to manufactor AAS without proper license, proper equipment, proper manufactoring practices, without the proper raw materials. A lab that does not follow the manufactoring guidlines of the country of orgin. There is not clear cut definition. I wish it was as easy as what you make it out to be Superman's daddy but frankly it is not. Not all countries are alike with there laws and processes. Not every UGL is the same. *AAS may or may not be controlled substances in many nations, but they are still medicines. To produce these drugs on the underground , without a license requires access to these medicines in bulk. Underground labs do not have access to the same high pure USP/BP/EP grade pharmaceutical active pharmaceutical ingredients (API) used by Western pharmaceutical companies. The Western supply markets are far too regulated for bulk diversion. The raw powders obtained are , therefore, manufactured and traded in a very different arena. In fact, this entire business exists in what could be considered nothing less than an international gray, or even black, supply market.* For example when something is coming from China be careful. The trend of Rouge medicine production in China is very troubling. China produced medicine has been known to contain contaminated pharmaceutical ingredients. There have been many deaths at least 200 in the last 20 years due to this. One was from what was supposed to be pure glycerin and contained Glycol (anitfreeze) and the other big incident was with cold medicine that contained dimethylene glycol. China seems to strongly encourage commerce and exports, and rarely prosecutes chemical companies that make APIs. No sanction ever came from the two incidents above. My point is be careful what you inject. Bad things do happen. If a manufactor doesn't have the proper APIs then who knows what you are injecting.


 

Not looking to get in to a dspute with you .  This is what it is.  Your first post was good.  You did not mention any sponsers and it was a good definition IMO.  I posted this ^ and this is where the confusion began.  What I posted here was meant to bring up some good points regarding some issues regarding UGLs .  This is where things began to get off topic.  That was my fault I believe.  As with anything.  The longer it is available for others to see things just keep spinning off from there.  I don't feel as though I was misquoting you at all infact I showed you directly where I got the idea of a reseller being a UGL with your words.  You did show me some disrespect with you last post saying that is is rude for me to be twisting your words when there was no twisting at all.  I showed you where In bold in your own words.


----------



## ROID (May 13, 2011)

Supermans Daddy said:


> 1. I showed you ZERO disrespect, I simply brought up a point bout you misqoute'n me and I did'nt like it because I don't do that to you or any one.
> 
> 2. Even in the post you copied and very selectively highlighted, explains clearly what I said,include'n "black market smuggler" but I'm sure you "did'nt see that.
> 
> ...



YO YO son

you better check yo self before u wreck yo self home fry

DO NOT BE TALKING ABOUT DAS FUROR, ie WP

I am the most FAMOUS member here at IM. Vic, CT, HI, they all  be hating on me because they are jealous of my fame and notoriety. I'm the bomb shizzle nizzle.

If I say WP sells the best damn gear in the world then it must be the truth. After I use AP every barbell I touch turns into Gold instantly. 



I love you


----------



## blazeftp (May 13, 2011)

Himik said:


> ^^^ I think this is a good final note to end this discussion on.



I Agree Himik.

Everyone just got a little confused.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 13, 2011)

ROID said:


> YO YO son
> 
> you better check yo self before u wreck yo self home fry
> 
> ...



You already know I love you back Homey, even though you are crazy as hell ! 

Peace and Love


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 13, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Not looking to get in to a dspute with you .  This is what it is.  Your first post was good.  You did not mention any sponsers and it was a good definition IMO.  I posted this ^ and this is where the confusion began.  What I posted here was meant to bring up some good points regarding some issues regarding UGLs .  This is where things began to get off topic.  That was my fault I believe.  As with anything.  The longer it is available for others to see things just keep spinning off from there.  I don't feel as though I was misquoting you at all infact I showed you directly where I got the idea of a reseller being a UGL with your words.  You did show me some disrespect with you last post saying that is is rude for me to be twisting your words when there was no twisting at all.  I showed you where In bold in your own words.



I'm done with that, it's whatever you say it is Homey. You can do whatever you want with the word game. I no longer care.  I got a nice 1967 Fender Statocaster ( maple neck) that I'm get'n ready to plug into a Mesa Boogie Lone Star Amp and I'm leave'n the planet for a while. lol

Peace and Love


----------



## TGB1987 (May 13, 2011)

What I quoted from you was with your words not mine.  You did directly reference about a sponser and called a reseller a UGL that is what got me involved in the first place.  Explain what I qouted from you.  That is where you were wrong.  I admitted where I went off course above.    THis is where you went and said things that you and I know are not real at all.  Yeah you said black market smuggler which is what any reseller can be considered.  So what?  You still claimed a reseller is a UGL.  You know and I know this is not possible unless producing products.  You can go on and on with your respectful this and that but I am not falling for it.  You continously stat disrespectful statements in nearly every post.  Just because you say you mean this with respect doesn't give you a right to disrespect.  What is legal and what is illegal , I think we know what all of this is means for most of us,  AAS are illegal in most parts of the world.  In the end when someone says every post is real and truth, I expect that and when it is not or when it is just opinion I am going to say so.  IT is what it is.  I am sure we will both have support for what we said here but truly this thread went from the simple topic that you started it out to be and turned into something else.  I am sorry to those who thought I was off topic with the reseller issue because I was off topic.  But what I quoted from you SD clearly shows something needed to be brought to light about your statement whether you meant it to be this way or not.  That is a Reseller can not be a UGL and you agreed with this SD, that is why you wanted me to show you where I got that statement from your post.  Well I did show you and apparently that is not enough.  With that being said I think this is way off topic and the point has been made for what you intended SD, in the beginning with your opening statement it stated what A UGL is as well as Heavyiron's posts that followed.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 13, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> What I quoted from you was with your words not mine.  You did directly reference about a sponser and called a reseller a UGL that is what got me involved in the first place.  Explain what I qouted from you.  That is where you were wrong.  I admitted where I went off course above.    THis is where you went and said things that you and I know are not real at all.  Yeah you said black market smuggler which is what any reseller can be considered.  So what?  You still claimed a reseller is a UGL.  You know and I know this is not possible unless producing products.  You can go on and on with your respectful this and that but I am not falling for it.  You continously stat disrespectful statements in nearly every post.  Just because you say you mean this with respect doesn't give you a right to disrespect.  What is legal and what is illegal , I think we know what all of this is means for most of us,  AAS are illegal in most parts of the world.  In the end when someone says every post is real and truth, I expect that and when it is not or when it is just opinion I am going to say so.  IT is what it is.  I am sure we will both have support for what we said here but truly this thread went from the simple topic that you started it out to be and turned into something else.  I am sorry to those who thought I was off topic with the reseller issue because I was off topic.  But what I quoted from you SD clearly shows something needed to be brought to light about your statement whether you meant it to be this way or not.  That is a Reseller can not be a UGL and you agreed with this SD, that is why you wanted me to show you where I got that statement from your post.  Well I did show you and apparently that is not enough.  With that being said I think this is way off topic and the point has been made for what you intended SD, in the beginning with your opening statement it stated what A UGL is as well as Heavyiron's posts that followed.



Cherry Sunburst, Jagmin pick ups, original (pre CBS) temelo , Spring tension is a lil tight. Amp is 50 watt amp but it's an A class which makes it super loud and still clean TONS of headroom,I love the 12ax7a pre( always used 12ax7, there's a difference) amp tubes ! Excellent channal switch'n and killa TONE. Run'n a lil analog delay spread( digtal is just harsh and alters your tone IMO) the sound out a bit. Busy learn'n " Emergency Exit" by Greg Howe. And thats my thoughts concern'n the matter.Try'n explain anythin other than this to you is a waste Both our time. Unless you play or got the position of the inversion for the Dorain Mode shift to the arpeggio in measure 28 in the solo.........I'm done. Tab or standard notation is fine.

Peace and Love


----------

